# quiero poner los cables a un USB frontal



## Danielcp2006 (Dic 21, 2006)

que hay gente, tengo un chasis con USB frontal pero este no tiene los cables puestos

yo sé como van al board y los tengo lo que no sé en que orden de colores se pone en la plaquita del USB frontal

no sé si me explico bien...  [/b]


----------



## Gama (Dic 29, 2006)

en los cables del panel frontal biene los codigos hacia donde debe de ir

busca en las puntas de los cables y busca la configuracion en el manual de tu mother board



saludos


----------

